# Silent Wings 3 sehr laut



## ForceOne (7. März 2018)

Moin,

habe ein Pure Base 600 TG und einen zusätzlichen Silent Wings 3 geordert und
ausblasend oben im Gehäuse montiert. Ziel war hier eigentlichen die gleiche Kühlleistung bei weniger Lautstärke zu erlangen.
Ich habe die beigelegten Gummi-Halterungen von be quiet verbaut, aber der Lüfter ist sehr laut.

Gesteuert wird der Lüfter über die verbaute Lüftersteuerung des Gehäuses. 

Gefühlt rührt das Problem daher, dass der Lüfter zu nah an dem Metall des Gehäuses ist.

Wie bekomme ich das sinnvoll umgebaut? Sollte ich mir einen Abstandshalter kaufen?


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (7. März 2018)

Welcher der Silent Wings 3 ist es denn? Warum schließt du den Lüfter denn nicht an das Board an, afaik ist die Steuerung des Gehäuses nur zu 12 V und 7 V fähig?

Das das Geräusch von der Nähe am Gehäuse kommen soll halte ich für ein Gerücht, denn meine SW3 liegen auch direkt am Gehäuse an und flüstern bei 450 U/min dahin.


----------



## ForceOne (7. März 2018)

Silent Wings 3 140mm ohne PWM.

Konnte die Kabel über die Lüftersteuerung schöner verstecken, deswegen darüber angeschlossen, ich denke die Lüftersteuerung wird über 5,7 oder 12V laufen lassen.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (7. März 2018)

Gut ohne PWM hab ich auch und welchen den der 1000 U/min oder der 1600 U/min schafft? 

Sofern es der mit 1600 U/min ist, dreht der natürlich selbst bei 5 Volt mit mehr U/min und ist lauter. Die Lüftersteuerung läßt also bei allen 3 Stellungen die Lüfter drehen? Hab da jetzt nämlich nix genaues gefunden. 

Von solchen Lüftersteuerungen halte ich persönlich zwar nix, aber das nur nebenbei.


----------



## ForceOne (7. März 2018)

Ist der mit 1600 U/min


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (7. März 2018)

Tja , dann haben wir den Grund der Lautheit.


----------



## Tigertechnik (7. März 2018)

1600 rpm bei 12volt sind gedrosselt auf 7 volt immer noch 933rpm.......Von "silent" sollte man da nicht sprechen.


----------



## v3nom (7. März 2018)

SW3 brummen leider auch stark trotz Gummilager.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. März 2018)

Ich halte nicht viel vom SW3, er macht metallische Geräusche:
Hir soundfiles vom Kabelbinder, die das Problem beschreiben
YouTube

Wie wäre es TE, wenn Du den Lüfter an 5V anschliest? Und
verschließe z.B. mit einer Pappe den zweiten oberen Lüfterplatz, 
ansonsten strömt ein großter Teil der vom Lüfter beschleunigten 
Luft zurück ins Gehäuse.


----------



## Narbennarr (8. März 2018)

Meine machen keine Geräusche


----------



## 0ssi (9. März 2018)

Der Lüfter gehört an das Mainboard damit die Drehzahl passend zur CPU Temperatur geregelt wird und mehr als 1000 U/min sollten selbst unter Dauerlast nicht nötig sein.
Abgesehen davon finde ich das Gehäuse ungeeignet für Komponenten wie Ryzen 7 1700 und GTX1070 weil die Frischluftzufuhr in diesem Einsteiger Gehäuse sehr gering ist.


----------



## KnSN (9. März 2018)

Willkommen Force One! 

Der "Three-phase-electric-power"-Kommutatormotor mit seinen 4 Statoren und 6 Polen des be quiet! Silent Wings 3 HIGH-SPEED wirkt schon gewaltig aufs Gemüt, sobald die Schwingung entsprechend groß ist. 
Die Schwingung ist das Stichwort: Reduziere die elektrische Spannung auf 7 Volt, insofern machbar und je nach Versorgungsquelle (Low-Pin Count Super Input/Output Inteface etc.) noch ausreichend stabil, mit Labilität ist zu rechnen, reduziere weiter auf 5 Volt! 
Dadurch verringert sich die Schwingung der Statoren, welche auf die umliegenden Körper dispergiert, denn umso näher die Bezugssysteme sich stehen und umso kräftiger sie schwingen desto stärker ist deren dissipative, relaxive und gravitative (gemäß dem archimedischen Prinzip) Wechselwirkung, wodurch die kausalen (tribologischen) Effekte zur konstruktiven Interferenz übergehen. 

Gegen ein Problem wie Du es hast gibt es zwei Vorgehensweisen: 
a) Den Abstand des Lüfters zum Fremdkörper (Gehäuse) erweitern. (Zum Beispiel mithilfe von einem Shroud.) 
b) Den Lüfter mittels dünnen und langen Trägern an das Gehäuse ankoppeln. (Ähnlich dem Prinzip per Spike von einem Lautsprecher.) 

Das Entkopplen des Lüfters vom Gehäuse verringert zwar dessen übertragene Schwingungen auf es (Relaxation), jedoch hat es keine Auswirkung auf dessen Dissipation, dagegen verschafft einzig ein großer Abstand für Abhilfe; von einem solchen Problem sind viele PC-Nutzer konfrontiert, wenn ein Staubfilter, ein Mesh-Gitter oder die Abdeckung zur Front zum Störfaktor mit dem Lüfter wird. 

LG Naru!


----------



## KnSN (9. März 2018)

Narbennarr schrieb:


> Meine machen keine Geräusche



Die High-Speed-Modelle brummen erheblich, der "Three-phase-electric-power"-Kommutatormotor mit seinen 6 Statoren und 4 Polen des Noctua NF-A14 PWM ist dagegen kein Gold wert, er klingt wegen seinem mitteltönigen Sausen sogar noch penetranter als das tiefmitteltönige Sausen des be quiet! Silent Wings 3 und weil der Noctua NF-A14 PWM wegen seinem weitaus geringerem Hunger nach Energie (0.13 A vs. 0.50 A) schon bei nur 7 Volt in fast zum Maximum-Drehmoment agiert (bemessen anhand von mindestens 1.0 A per Insulation Displacement Connector) ist er schon da nicht so ruhig zu stellen wie der be quiet! Silent Wings 3 HIGH SPEED am Be- und Entschleunigen.


----------



## ForceOne (9. März 2018)

Bin leider noch nicht dazu gekommen die Lüfter umzustecken, werde mich dem spätestens nächste Woche annehmen.

Vielen Dank für eure hilfreichen Nachrichten, sollte das umstecken und auf 5/7V laufen lassen nichts bringen, dann 
kaufe ich einen Shroud.


----------

